
Show HN: Startup wants to bring moneyball analytics to grassroots football - deevus
http://www.startupdaily.net/2015/09/maitland-startup-smart-sports-solutions-wants-to-bring-moneyball-analytics-to-grassroots-football/
======
dang
This is obviously not a Show HN. Please read the rules:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

~~~
deevus
That's my bad. I didn't know there was a strict ruleset for Show HN. I work
for the company discussed in the article.

